# Answering headlines would be SUCh easy pickin's!!!



## mycrofft (Nov 6, 2009)

Some close-to or quoted post headlines I kept myself from replying to. You guys have that temptation also? How about sticking things into elecric outlts?

HOW TO TAKE A BETTER BLOOD PRESSURE? (pick a pt with a louder pulse).

IV TEST PASSED (Now for test V !)

COMBAT LIFESAVER (Why, are they a danger? The little hole in the middle lets air through if you aspirate.)

PURSUING NURSING?  (Careful one of us will "let" you catch us; then what?)

WHAT NOT TO SAY OR DO WITH A PATIENT? (Depends upon the diagnosis, frequently you will find break dancing and full-contact cage fighting are no-no's. Those, and shouting that you see eyes when you look down their throats, or into a big lac).

ARE YOU PROUD OF ANY THREAD YOU STARTED? (Yes, the first couple have moved out after college, one is serving in the army and the other at Scripps Oceanographic. Well, maybe not THIS post....).
B)


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 7, 2009)

*Hitler gets late transport.*

Finding his address was a stone "she-dog"!!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 7, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> How about sticking things into elecric outlts?


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 8, 2009)

*"Drug Profiles for EMS Androids"*

What next, Livescan too? And how long can those sneaky guys can hold their urine so you can't ge a witnessed specimen?


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 8, 2009)

*"And three is five and five is four..."*

An example of "Why Johnnie Can't Do IV Drug Calculations". We all know FOUR is four...


----------

